# using live shrimp at pcola pier with a bobber



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

has anyone tried this? i would think that the spanish and some other species would be caught like this if you fished the end of the pier. 

am i wrong?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I wouldnt fish the end of the pier with a bobber...you may not be well liked, especially if its crowded.

Besides, a bubble rig works really well and is much cheaper and easier to deal with if youre just trying to catch spanish.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

the spanish really want to chase something most of the time too. ive caught few on shrimp, many on plugs and bait fish.

People plugging and trolling on the end of the pier certainly wouldn't like to see a bobber in the water if it was crowded and the water was rough. Kinda like people who use sabiki's on the end when its shoulder to shoulder. the side-eye is intense lol.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

If you want to fish with a bobber at the end of the pier, go ahead! There are no rules saying you can't! You pay to get on just like everybody else!


----------

